
DCompute – Native heterogeneous computing for D – is here - arunc
https://github.com/libmir/dcompute/blob/master/README.md
======
arunc
The actual announcement was on [1]. Are the posts to forum.dlang.org blocked
on HN? I tried posting [1] several times without any luck.

[1]
[http://forum.dlang.org/thread/ajceenphyrbvgyzvnrrq@forum.dla...](http://forum.dlang.org/thread/ajceenphyrbvgyzvnrrq@forum.dlang.org)

